
MSPs should consider a self-hosted RMM solution over a SaaS - kingsolmn
https://opmantek.com/why-managed-service-providers-should-consider-a-self-hosted-rmm-solution-over-software-as-a-service/
======
kingsolmn
Especially with the new trend of the toolset being a target now. It would be
more favorable to keep as much control over the tool-sets as possible. When
self-hosting tools one has better control over performance, monitoring, access
restriction, and fine tuning.

